# Alldays & Onions pneumatic hammer



## mikelkie (Dec 26, 2020)

I would like to build a model of  an A & O pneumatic hammer, or other makes but i'm unable to find drawings for it. Anyone have an idea where to find such?
Thanx so much regards all.


----------



## deverett (Dec 26, 2020)

If you have no luck elsewhere, Stuart Models do a set of castings for a freelance steam hammer.








						Steam Hammer Unmachined - Stuart Models | Steam Engines | Model Engineering ...
					

Stuart Steam Hammer set of Unmachined Castings, Materials, Fixings and Drawings.



					www.stuartmodels.com
				




You can buy just the drawings:

95205Steam Hammer Drawing*£13.90* 

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

